# Chicken and Ribs



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2005)

I did the 3-2-1 method w/the ribs today, threw on the chicken when I foiled the ribs.  Homemade rub, water in the pan, yadda yadda yadda.  Will post finished pics later or tomorrow. 

*Ribs/Chicken*


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

******!  I gotta get off my fat ass!!! (Actually, my wife tells me I have no ass at all...   )

Lookin' good there Larry!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 10, 2005)

We had hoe made sauce , pasta, and Italian sausage with garlic bread!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 10, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> We had hoe made sauce , pasta, and Italian sausage with garlic bread!



What was the hoe's name Woodpimp?  Inquiring minds want to know!  :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2005)

Okay finished product, hopefully this is original!*Finished Pic's*


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

Damn!  Let's eat!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> Damn!  Let's eat!!!



Man just finished and pretty good if I may say so myself!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2005)

Larry, not flaming here, but were the ribs juicy?  They look a tad, just a tad on the dry side..although I've cooked many much drier than that!  

How good do you think these were based on your past cooks?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Larry, not flaming here, but were the ribs juicy?  They look a tad, just a tad on the dry side..although I've cooked many much drier than that!
> 
> How good do you think these were based on your past cooks?



Cappy, funny you ask.  These were probably some of the best ribs I've ever made. Very tender, but not falling off the bone.  Moist, contrary to observations. Flavor was outstanding, but not overpowering.  I am not a huge rib fan and neither is my wife.  My older daughter usually "likes" my ribs, but we all thoroughly enjoyed these!  

I honestly do appreciate your honest and frank critisicsm.  That is how we all get better!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2005)

Again, no criticism, just a question.  I really like that thread a few days ago when we judged the pics submitted.  Now I realize that those opinions were for competition type judging scenarios, and you were just cooking...so I wondered if you sauced or glazed after the pics to get a 
more moist appearance.....yada yada yada.

Only thing that counts is that you thought they were good!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ...so I wondered if you sauced or glazed after the pics to get a more moist appearance.....yada yada yada.
> :


 :badpoke:  :horse:


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 10, 2005)

Larry, looks like great eats to me man

nice pics


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 10, 2005)

Master of taking his food pictures...strikes again...Those ribs look great!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 11, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Again, no criticism, just a question.  I really like that thread a few days ago when we judged the pics submitted.  Now I realize that those opinions were for competition type judging scenarios, and you were just cooking...so I wondered if you sauced or glazed after the pics to get a
> more moist appearance.....yada yada yada.
> 
> Only thing that counts is that you thought they were good!



Cappy,
        I was being sincere when I said I appreciated your criticism, maybe a better word would have been "critique".  I truly appreciate your feedback towards my pics, because you are very honest and no matter who's cooking we all have room for improvement.  

I normally don't sauce my ribs, the family likes them w/o sauce.  I will put some sauce on mine sometimes but none last night.  I am getting more and more consistent with making "good" ribs, and lately no sauce has been required.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 11, 2005)

That's the mark of great bbq...no sauce required!


----------

